# suche Weibliche mit radlerin



## bikeman64 (7. August 2011)

Suche hier eine nette sie zum mitradeln im Raum Saarland am we,  Vieleicht auch gemeinsam seine Freizeit gestallten


----------



## alet08 (7. August 2011)

...allerdings sollte sie nicht allzuviel Wert auf Orthographie legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeman64 (7. August 2011)

Vielen danke für die Komentare.....auch wen sie noch so Doof sind


----------



## 4mate (7. August 2011)

bikeman64 schrieb:


> Vielen danke für die Komentare.....auch wen sie noch so Doof sind


Ein Superstart im IBC Mtb.-Forum ist dir gelungen. 




Hier geht's lang:

*Saarland, Westpfalz und Lothringen* 

*Bike- und Single-Treff*


----------



## --- (7. August 2011)




----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2011)

Der Herr bikeman hat sich sicher nur im Unterforum vertan, ist ja auch nur eins höher. Ein Tipp, es gibt sowas wie Rechtschreibprogramme, die könnten die Erfolgschancen deutlich erhöhen.


----------

